# Miscarried on first round of clomid -what next?



## funkeehugh (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi guys -miscarried at 5/6 weeks after clomid (knew it was too good to be true). Have so many questions mostly-why, why why. Diagnosed with pcos few months back . After first round consultant said womb lining was good and that we had a good chance . Just wonder if it's safe to go back on the clomid next cycle ?


----------



## beckybrown25 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey funkeehugh so sorry to hear about your miscarriage.. I am currently taking clomid myself on my 3rd cycle.. I would speak to your doctor for advice xx big hugs xx


----------



## berberprincess (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi funkeehugh, 

Sorry to hear you had a miscarriage. Sad way to start a treatment. 

I had no hope for clomid especially at my age! Anyhow I miscarried first round, second round zilch and third round whilst looking for egg donor, BINGO! Didn't expect it would stick but am 31 weeks pregnant. 

Are you doing anything to improve egg quality. I took loads of supplements and cut out sugar and alcohol. I'm sure this helped. 

Best of luck

BP


----------



## funkeehugh (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi guys I just took the folic acid. I met with regitrar today and he said that we could try again so hoping to try next cycle. He said the lining of womb was good from the scan and ovaries were good. What supplements would you recommend?


----------



## berberprincess (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Funkeehugh 

That's good news the doctor is happy for you to try again so try not to be disheartened. 

As you have pcos there might be someone else who can specifically say what's the best as even though they're supplements, they can still have side effects and my medical history is different to yours. 

So from memory I took ubiquinol 300 mg, good quality fish oil free from toxins etc, well woman preconception, selenium ( I think for my autoimmune thyroiditis). 

I took trad Chinese medicine. I'm sure this helped too. 

I rhink you need to ignore that I took DHEA as its a male hormone supplement so maybe could make PCOS worse. I'm not knowledgeable on that though. 

I ate little and often to balance blood sugars and like I say no alcohol or sugar. Not easy but it seems to be worth it. 

There's a really good book called it starts with an egg which gives the science behind what to eat / take and what to avoid. 

My husbands morphology was also terrible so he cut alcohol and took lots of supps too. The sperm quality also plays big part in all of this. 

I heard that if clomid was going to work it'll work within 3-4 cycles. The fact that you got pregnant in first round is really encouraging although it didn't end as you'd hope. After my miscarriage on first cycle I saw it as a sign that it would never work but really had nothing to lose with it as I was gearing up for donor eggs. I didn't want any 'what ifs', so went for it with no hope tho. It's such a huge cliche that made me want to slap those who even mentioned it but it does only take one good egg. 

Ask away if there's anything else you need to know and I'm sure there's other ladies who might have ideas too. There is a clomid thread too which might be helpful for you,

BP ️xx


----------



## berberprincess (Oct 8, 2013)

Ps, I'm not sure on your age but maybe give your body time to rest between clomid rounds. Especially after a miscarriage. I was desperate to be preg again so I took round no2 too quickly which I think led to BFN. Clomid back to back on your cycles can have a cumulative effect and start to thin lining so take it steady and let your body ( and mind ) recover,

️Xx


----------



## funkeehugh (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi berberprincess
Im 27. Been trying for two years. Having Maya massage also-it seems good has brought my periods a bit more regular. Hubbys sperm is normal. Do you think those preconcieve vitamins are any good? was on 50mg clomid thanks


----------



## berberprincess (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi

I took the mum to be supp even though my diet was good. Well woman or sanatogen. I'm not sure there's proof they do any good ( in fact I was told by an andrologist that diet is best way to obtain the vital nutrients) however, I'm sure they do no harm in case you're worried. 

Great news that hubby's sperm is good. Him living relatively healthily too will help though if only that it's not all on you living Without booze and cake  


️Xx


----------



## funkeehugh (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for the replies girls gonna give it another go next cycle and cross everything


----------



## funkeehugh (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi guys 
had a positive ovulation test and thick cm on tue naturally. BD'd tue,wed and fri and now am cramping and have back ache which is how I felt like with the last pregancy and miscarriage. Would love to be pregnant again but afraid that if I am it will end up like last time


----------



## berberprincess (Oct 8, 2013)

wishing you all the best of luck for this round   Xx


----------



## funkeehugh (Sep 13, 2015)

dont think I am pregnant but gonna try round two of clomid and cross the fingers. Have went back on maya massage =thought it was great for helping getting periods more regular. I hate this never ending waiting  /wondering game


----------



## funkeehugh (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi girls on day four of clomid and had awful night -hot flashes , diarrhoea, dizzy , sore back and stomach and af is still here -


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi funkeehugh,

Sorry about your last cycle  I hope you are OK!

That sounds like typical clomid symptoms, sounds pretty bad, but I think it is nothing to worry about. They told me to stop taking it only if I get really bad visual problems...

Lizzy.


----------

